# Trucks needed in Northern Virginia



## A Finer Cut (Nov 13, 2004)

Hey guys, I have as much work as you want. Mostly in the Reston area doing office buildings and a few shopping centers. I can also use more shovelers to do the walkways. Drop me a line if you are interested in guaranteed work when it snows this winter. A Finer Cut - -571-643-9553


----------



## SteveVB (Oct 7, 2003)

Too far for me, but interested in the rate your paying for truck and driver 7.5 or 8 foot blade.
How many hours per event?


----------



## MidAtlantic (Nov 6, 2004)

I am based in Chantilly near 50 & 28 so I am not far from. I currently do work over in Sterling/Countryside so your right where I want to be...How much are you willing to pay per 8' Plow truck and skidsteer? Are you looking for a salt and sand truck as well? I am looking to stock plenty of sand and rocksalt in my bins. 

Drop me a line if you are interested....


Bob Clohan
703-830-0777


----------



## ProSvcs (Nov 18, 2004)

I would be interested, Give me a call if you are still in need.

Jim
443.992.5353


----------



## MidAtlantic (Nov 6, 2004)

A Finer Cut said:


> Hey guys, I have as much work as you want. Mostly in the Reston area doing office buildings and a few shopping centers. I can also use more shovelers to do the walkways. Drop me a line if you are interested in guaranteed work when it snows this winter. A Finer Cut - -571-643-9553


Finer Cut...

I put a couple calls into you to see if you were still interested and haven't heard back from you. All I get is a voice mail.....Do you still have these parking lots? Do you still need more trucks or skidsteers?

Please let me know.


----------



## tccortes1 (Nov 30, 2004)

A Finer Cut said:


> Hey guys, I have as much work as you want. Mostly in the Reston area doing office buildings and a few shopping centers. I can also use more shovelers to do the walkways. Drop me a line if you are interested in guaranteed work when it snows this winter. A Finer Cut - -571-643-9553


Pls. Let me know if you need more help!. My truck and my plower parked in
Vienna, Va. to where i work at. Reston is not that far from me. or give me
a call at 703-280-2038, look for Tommy. Thanks!.


----------



## mping (Dec 6, 2004)

Finer Cut, I am interested in your offer. Please give me a call at 703-856-8541.

Mike


----------



## KSWART (Dec 18, 2004)

I'll be down there when you all get real snow and we don't. I'll be staying in Sterling and will plow anything you need residential or commercial.


----------



## MidAtlantic (Nov 6, 2004)

Hey Finer Cut,
Are you still in need of any plows or skidsteers or have you fill all your spots? Please let me and the other guys know.

thanks and we look forward to your reply.

Robert
Mid Atlantic
703-830-9187


----------

